# Reviewed: 08/09 Bataleon Airobic 147



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

Did you expect it not to chatter? It's one of bataleons softest boards, it shouldn't even be taken on blacks.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you thought it wasnt soft enough????the only challenger for a softer board is the park rocker and that thing is the biggest load of shit ever..


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> you thought it wasnt soft enough????the only challenger for a softer board is the park rocker and that thing is the biggest load of shit ever..


he said the jibpan wasnt soft enough... and im pretty sure the jibpan is on the stiffer side for its style board. may be wrong :dunno:


----------



## greasem0nkey86 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, the Jibpan really felt like a all mtn. freestyle board instead of a park/jib board.
Like I said earlier, this is my FIRST park board, and needed to experience chatter.
But yea, the way I ride, its not that bad, nothing sucking it up like a man won't do...


----------

